# Pukerua Bay



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been away for a while, but I've narrowed my search down to a few places to live on the north island. One of these is Pukerua Bay. 

I notice that the weather there seems to be right down the middle between Wellington and that of the more northern Kapiti Coast (e.g. Paraparaumu). Is there anyone who lives there, or who has lived there in the past, who can tell me if I'm getting that right? 

And of course I'm looking for any other info about Pukerua Bay and the surrounding area.

I appreciate any help you can give.

All the best,
donilo


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you retiring or intending to live there and work in the city? The biggest down-side to that area is traffic - you are just off SH1, Friday evenings, Sunday afternoons, public holidays traffic will be at a crawl, worse when there is an accident anywhere along that stretch. When I worked at Wgtn Hospital (other side of central city) had a colleague from PB who chose to stay in the city till 7pm Friday evenings rather than be trapped in slow traffic.


----------



## donilo252525 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Song_Si,

You're always quick with responses. Thanks so much.

The lucky part for us is that we are retiring, and travel into the city will be mostly during non-peak hours; and it will all be by train, which runs fairly frequently and late as well. 

We love to walk, and that seems fairly good in PB. Paraparaumu seems much better for walking (and biking), but the trip into the city (again by train) is an hour + the time getting to the train station - local buses take anywhere from 20-30 minutes to do that from the beach area, which would be where we would locate if we lived there. 

PB is of course much more accessible to the train, and it only takes about 35 minutes into Wellington. 

Thanks for the tip.

All the best,
donilo


----------

